# 2009 Biggest Fish Contest (Poll)CONTEST OVER



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Okay I said the 10th but decided after receiving no more Fish Contest entries over the past few days I am starting the poll early to give more time for voting. If you send in a late entry I will still post it up if it is in the running and add it to the poll.

*PLEASE TAKE INTO ACCOUNT THE BREED OF THE FISH IN RELATION TO THE SIZE BEFORE CASTING YOUR VOTE*

Okay the first is a tiger muskey sent in:
Fish #1
[attachment=0:3jpg36rz]K2Muskie48inchtigermuskey.jpg[/attachment:3jpg36rz]

Next, is a Pike:
Fish #2
[attachment=1:3jpg36rz]Fish 2.jpg[/attachment:3jpg36rz]

Last a cutthroat:
Fish #3









**Thanks to all those who participated, the winner will be chosen on Dec. 15, and results will be posted in the main Biggest Fish Contest post, but I will put a link here to. There's still time for anyone who still wants to enter.

Prizes
****Winner of contest will get $20 cash from me, a $25 gift certificate to the winners choice of either Cabelas or Sportsmens Warehouse, and a $10 gift certificate to Cabelas from Nor-tah.

*****WINNER HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED, CONTEST OVER SEE WINNER HERE: Biggest Fish Contest

Thanks to all participant.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*

I vote for nor-tah. Oh wait....I need to be more specific.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*

The Tiger takes the bait so to speak for me. They are such magnificent fish and that particular one is a toad.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*

Kinda hard for a cut to beat a tiger muskie since an average size tiger musky would be a trophy cut.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*



orvis1 said:


> Kinda hard for a cut to beat a tiger muskie since an average size tiger musky would be a trophy cut.


Which is why I said to consider the size of the fish in relation to its breed before voting.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*

So if Nor-tah wins does he give himself a gift certificate? :lol: 

Those fish are all great and winners in my book.

Vote casted..


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*

They are all great fish! I voted for Nor-tah Too!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*



#1DEER 1-I said:


> Prizes ****Winner of contest will get $20 cash from me, a $25 gift certificate to the winners choice of either Cabelas or Sportsmens Warehouse, and a $10 gift certificate to Cabelas from Nor-tah.


 :lol: who's gonna pony up that $10 if Senor nor-tah wins?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*

:mrgreen: to fishmoguls post.

Thank you all very much for your votes!!!


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*

I love a good Cut! Probably because I have never fished for Pike or Muskey.
All very nice fish.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*

Is the person in the second post nortah too? He's doing the pose just like nortah does. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*



fixed blade said:


> Is the person in the second post nortah too? He's doing the pose just like nortah does. :lol:


You try holding up a 20 pound fish!! And its a new pose, I would need the back knee on the ground for the old pose. Dude why didint you enter that bow you caught thats in the ice contest??? That things a toad!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: 2009 Biggest Fish Contest POLL PLEASE VOTE*

Congratulations to Nor-tah for a great look'n Cut and by all indications winning this contest :O--O:

We'd also like to sincerely thank all of you who also voted for our catch. THANK YOU :O||: !!!!

:wink: :wink:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

*Winner*

See winner of contest here:

Biggest Fish Contest


----------



## handsomefish (Nov 14, 2007)

Almost five months to fish and only 24 hours to vote
That doesn't sound right, I know there's more than 64 members 
That's like ending a football game after the first quarter
I feel like I got cheated out of my vote, sorry K-2



The Coach said:


> I love a good Cut! Probably because I have never fished for Pike or Muskey.
> All very nice fish.





#1DEER 1-I said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Kinda hard for a cut to beat a tiger muskie since an average size tiger musky would be a trophy cut.
> ...


I'ts hard to judge different species together it becomes a popularity vote

But congradulations nor-tah for two nice fish, but I would like to know which one of the two did you enjoy catching more


----------

